# Need help rescinding our TS deal



## wesley42079 (Sep 12, 2017)

My wife and I attended a 90 minute presentation. 

On 9/9/17, We ended up purchasing 84k points with a bonus of 120k points for $14,500. We got approved for a credit card and PayPal card, so the $4,500 down payment will be getting charged to PayPal.

After doing some research and stumbling onto this website, I need help in rescinding my contract. I am located in California, where there is a window of 7 days to rescind.

I need help in finding the address to send my rescinding letter to as well as the document listing all information needed to be in the rescinding letter.

I received so many pdf's from Wyndham Oceanside. I don't know which one details what needs to be included in the rescinding letter.

I really need help before I am stuck with a 10 year loan for $14,500 + interest.

I NEED HELP!


Wesley


----------



## nicemann (Sep 12, 2017)

Congrats on finding us.  There should be a page in your paperwork that tells you actually where to send the letter.  I bought resell and not developer so I have never seen the entire packet.  I am sure others will chime in really soon and can give you more information.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 12, 2017)

In that pile of paper, or pdfs there ought to be something called "purchase and sale agreement" the rescission clause will be just above your signiture. The address will be there


----------



## ServeChilled (Sep 12, 2017)

We are in the same boat you are; sending our letter out today. If you look in the legal size documents they gave you, our "Right to Cancel" information is about half way through that packet, on page 7 of the actual contract (past all the disclosures), item 43. Likewise, if you look in DocuSign e-mail they sent, that same page was page 30 of 48 in the attachment. If you save the PDF to your desk top (combined document), you can just do CTRL+F and type "right to cancel" and it will bring you right to it. The address is in Las Vegas. Hope this helps.


----------



## wesley42079 (Sep 12, 2017)

ServeChilled said:


> We are in the same boat you are; sending our letter out today. If you look in the legal size documents they gave you, our "Right to Cancel" information is about half way through that packet, on page 7 of the actual contract (past all the disclosures), item 43. Likewise, if you look in DocuSign e-mail they sent, that same page was page 30 of 48 in the attachment. If you save the PDF to your desk top (combined document), you can just do CTRL+F and type "right to cancel" and it will bring you right to it. The address is in Las Vegas. Hope this helps.




Thanks for the information. I just arrived at the office and I only brought the "free" Kindle Fire they gave us with the PDF files. I'll check to see if I can find the document you referred to by doing a CTRL+F for "right to cancel." 

By any chance, is this the address you are sending your letter to:

ACCOUNT CONTROLS AND ADMINISTRATION-RESCISSION DEPARTMENT 
10750 WEST CHARLESTON BOULEVARD, SUITE 130
LAS VEGAS, NEVADA 89135


----------



## ServeChilled (Sep 12, 2017)

Yes that's where we sent our letter. The PDF with your contract should have been emailed to you, it wasn't on our kindle.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 12, 2017)

wesley42079 said:


> ACCOUNT CONTROLS AND ADMINISTRATION-RESCISSION DEPARTMENT
> 10750 WEST CHARLESTON BOULEVARD, SUITE 130
> LAS VEGAS, NEVADA 89135



That's the address to send your letter to. As to content, the letter needs not be fancy or legalese, just:
I/We wish to cancel the purchase of contract #_____________ dated ______________
Signed___________husband ________________wife
promotional materials to be returned under separate cover.

Then send it USPS certified w/returned receipt. Include a COPY of the signature page of the contract for ID purposes. Send their stuff and the Kindle and keep the receipt.

It may take up to 45 days to see the refund in your credit card account, and they have no obligation to inform you of the progress. You might get calls from the sales people trying to get you to change your mind. Just don't answer unknown calls.

Relax. When/if you feel like learning more about timeshares, come back and do some reading about resale, or other systems. You'll be an informed consumer. Timeshare is a great way to vacation, but on YOUR terms, not the developers'.

Jim


----------



## ServeChilled (Sep 12, 2017)

I was hoping to keep the kindle


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 12, 2017)

ServeChilled said:


> I was hoping to keep the kindle


You can buy a really nice kindle for well under $100.


----------



## jwalk03 (Sep 12, 2017)

ServeChilled said:


> I was hoping to keep the kindle



They are very unlikely to charge you for the Kindle if you don't return it.  They are certainly within their rights to do so, but I doubt they will.  So you could roll the dice and keep it and see what happens.  Worst case scenario is they keep $100 worth of your deposit.


----------



## wesley42079 (Sep 12, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Relax. When/if you feel like learning more about timeshares, come back and do some reading about resale, or other systems. You'll be an informed consumer. Timeshare is a great way to vacation, but on YOUR terms, not the developers'.
> 
> Jim




Thanks for all your help Jim. I really appreciate it.


----------



## wesley42079 (Sep 12, 2017)

jwalk03 said:


> They are very unlikely to charge you for the Kindle if you don't return it.  They are certainly within their rights to do so, but I doubt they will.  So you could roll the dice and keep it and see what happens.  Worst case scenario is they keep $100 worth of your deposit.




I'd be afraid that they will somehow use the Kindle Fire as a way of delaying my cancellation and thus, hold me to my contract. I will end up returning the Kindle Fire back to them along with any other vacation vouchers they gave us as a free gift. I just want to wash my hands away from everything my wife and I received from them. 

The one thing we will take away from this experience is that we were able to stumble upon this great forum. Where users are very helpful and so willing to provide a wealth of information about the timeshare industry. 

I will be reading more about resale and hopefully one day purchase some points to take a vacation with my wife and kids.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 12, 2017)

wesley42079 said:


> I'd be afraid that they will somehow use the Kindle Fire as a way of delaying my cancellation and thus, hold me to my contract. I will end up returning the Kindle Fire back to them along with any other vacation vouchers they gave us as a free gift. I just want to wash my hands away from everything my wife and I received from them.
> 
> The one thing we will take away from this experience is that we were able to stumble upon this great forum. Where users are very helpful and so willing to provide a wealth of information about the timeshare industry.
> 
> I will be reading more about resale and hopefully one day purchase some points to take a vacation with my wife and kids.



dont worry about the Kindle Its not listed in the rescission clause in your contract, so returning it is not a condition


----------



## wesley42079 (Sep 13, 2017)

Ok, so I sent a fax this afternoon of my rescission letter and I also mailed the documents via USPS with signature confirmation and tracking.

By any chance, does anybody have the phone number for the Rescission dept to confirm that they received my fax/mailed documents?


----------



## Luanne (Sep 13, 2017)

wesley42079 said:


> Ok, so I sent a fax this afternoon of my rescission letter and I also mailed the documents via USPS with signature confirmation and tracking.
> 
> By any chance, does anybody have the phone number for the Rescission dept to confirm that they received my fax/mailed documents?


Everything I've read says you do NOT want to contact them by phone as they will most likely try to talk you out of cancelling.  Since you have used USPS with signature confirmation and tracking you can tell when/if they receive the letter.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 13, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Everything I've read says you do NOT want to contact them by phone as they will most likely try to talk you out of cancelling.  Since you have used USPS with signature confirmation and tracking you can tell when/if they receive the letter.


It's the sales dept you don't want to call. The folks that get your rescission letter will help you.  That's their job. Unfortunately I don't have their number


----------



## wesley42079 (Sep 13, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Since you have used USPS with signature confirmation and tracking you can tell when/if they receive the letter.



Ok, I just wanted to get some type of response from Wyndham confirming that they received my fax/letter and that they will be processing the cancellation.

If I don't hear from them, I don't want to get any surprise mail in 30 days saying that they will be charging me for the monthly maintenance fee or anything like that.


----------



## wesley42079 (Sep 13, 2017)

ronparise said:


> It's the sales dept you don't want to call. The folks that get your rescission letter will help you.  That's their job. Unfortunately I don't have their number



Thanks Ron. I tried looking at all my paperwork I received on Sept 9, but no contact number for the Rescission Dept.


----------



## Braindead (Sep 13, 2017)

wesley42079 said:


> By any chance, does anybody have the phone number for the Rescission dept to confirm that they received my fax/mailed documents?


Financial Services in Las Vegas number is 702-304-4100


----------



## taterhed (Sep 14, 2017)

There is no requirement for them to call or acknowledge your recission.  Your copy of the letter and tracking information is your receipt and proof.  They might be nice and answer the phone and acknowledge receipt, but not necessarily....

Glad you found TUG.


----------



## Cedartree105 (Sep 14, 2017)

You will get a email from Wyndham with the confirmation of your recession. It doesn't take that long after you submit recession letter. It took about 2 weeks for the whole process to be complete! Sent rescission letter 7/13, received Wyndham confirmation of rescission 7/19


----------



## jwalk03 (Sep 14, 2017)

wesley42079 said:


> I'd be afraid that they will somehow use the Kindle Fire as a way of delaying my cancellation and thus, hold me to my contract. I will end up returning the Kindle Fire back to them along with any other vacation vouchers they gave us as a free gift. I just want to wash my hands away from everything my wife and I received from them.
> 
> The one thing we will take away from this experience is that we were able to stumble upon this great forum. Where users are very helpful and so willing to provide a wealth of information about the timeshare industry.
> 
> I will be reading more about resale and hopefully one day purchase some points to take a vacation with my wife and kids.



You definitely do not have to return the vacation vouchers you were given in exchange for agreeing to attend the presentation.  Though in my experience most of these vouchers are not worth the paper they are printed on.  There will be lots of hoops, and often extra fees involved to use them.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 14, 2017)

Cedartree105 said:


> You will get a email from Wyndham with the confirmation of your recession. It doesn't take that long after you submit recession letter. It took about 2 weeks for the whole process to be complete! Sent rescission letter 7/13, received Wyndham confirmation of rescission 7/19


Good to know.  I don't think this is the case with all developers....certainly not some.


----------



## wesley42079 (Sep 15, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Financial Services in Las Vegas number is 702-304-4100




Thanks for that phone number. I will give them a call on Monday morning to check and confirm.


----------



## Coasting coastie (Sep 17, 2017)

I will be doing this tomorrow! And other examples of rescind letters or does the one in the above reply thread work fine?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 17, 2017)

Coasting coastie said:


> I will be doing this tomorrow! And other examples of rescind letters or does the one in the above reply thread work fine?


As long as they can identify you and the contract number and all signers of the contract sign the rescission letter and it clearly states that you want to cancel, anything else is window dressing. If they gave you some stuff, add that it will be returned.

Welcome to TUG. We're glad you found us.

Jim


----------



## Coasting coastie (Sep 17, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> As long as they can identify you and the contract number and all signers of the contract sign the rescission letter and it clearly states that you want to cancel, anything else is window dressing. If they gave you some stuff, add that it will be returned.
> 
> Welcome to TUG. We're glad you found us.
> 
> Jim


Can you reply to my question in the other thread named "same ole song and dance"? It's under new to time shares


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 17, 2017)

Coasting coastie said:


> Can you reply to my question in the other thread named "same ole song and dance"? It's under new to time shares


Not unless you post a link to the thread. Just 'reply' to the question and I'll give it a shot. Or make up something that sounds plausible.


----------



## Braindead (Sep 17, 2017)

Coasting coastie said:


> I will be doing this tomorrow! And other examples of rescind letters or does the one in the above reply thread work fine?


Look in your paperwork there should be a rescission letter all done for you.
Just make sure all sign that are on the contract


----------



## Coasting coastie (Sep 17, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Look in your paperwork there should be a rescission letter all done for you.
> Just make sure all sign that are on the contract


They didn't give me an answer an example letter. I read through it three times all 41 pages.


----------



## Braindead (Sep 17, 2017)

Coasting coastie said:


> They didn't give me an answer an example letter. I read through it three times all 41 pages.


The example letter in this thread is ok with a couple of changes.
Take the word WISH out. State I am canceling the purchase of contract #
No need to mention about returning the promotional items. You do not need to return them.
Your not the first one to say the rescission letter wasn't in your paperwork.
I'm starting to wonder if Wyndham doesn't have to supply the rescission letter because CWA is a club not a deeded ownership.
We have had no one state Wyndham denied a rescission of a CWA purchase but I wonder if they could ?


----------



## Coasting coastie (Sep 17, 2017)

Yeah there is two different addresses on the rescind portion of the paperwork. I'm going to send to both of them.


----------



## wesley42079 (Sep 18, 2017)

Great news everybody, Frank from Wyndham's Quality Assurance Dept called me this morning and informed me that he will be processing my rescission letter.

My wife and I just saved $20,000. Thanks again Tugbbs community. I am glad I found this very helpful community.


----------



## ServeChilled (Sep 18, 2017)

That's awesome news! After an hour and 40 minutes on hold today they confirmed our rescission is in progress as well.


----------

